# Punky is not well



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi,

Can you please keep Punky in your thoughts and prayers. He has something wrong with him. I took him to the vet yesterday and he thought his anal glands were bothering him (eventhough he was not scooting) so he emptied them. He still is not right, so I will take him someplace else today. I can tell he is not feeling well at all. I am so very worried. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh no..I hope Punky will be ok and please keep us updated.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry for poor Punky.
I hope he gets well soon! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Punky. Wish he could tell you what's bothering him. I hope it's nothing serious & he feels better soon.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh poor Punky! has he been pooping normally? and eating normally? 
Sometimes they get gas pains whcih can be very uncomfortable! Hoping it is something 'simple' like that. Will certainly be keeping little Punky in my prayers! ... and please keep us updated!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry, I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sending lots or prayers and hugs for Punky! Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Aww poor Punky - I hope it's just a little upset tummy and he gets over it soon :blush:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I hope your little Punky gets results at a different vet and is feeling better soon. Poor baby.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hope it's nothing serious! I'll say a prayer for Punky and check back later.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm still praying this is nothing serious and can't wait to get a positive update.
Jane


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhh Punky!!!!! What is wrong? Please let us know.

Bob and Marsha sending prayers.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Roxie and Ruby hoping Punky starts feeling better real soon. Lots of loves and licks to punky.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry Punky isn't feeling well. I'll be praying for him and you. Please keep us updated. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Poor littleman Punky, he's had a few bad weeks, :bysmilie: I'll keep praying for Punky and for you. I know how scarey this is. Please update us. :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:grouphug: I hope Punky is feeling better soon :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Did the vet say if the glands were infected? If so he needs an antibiotic. It sounds like he is in pain for certain, but it may be something else causing the pain. Tail down with our Malts is a certain sign something is wrong so follow your instinct Mom.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I hope the second vet can find out what is wrong..... Is he eating alright? Does he poop and pee alright? I will keep him in my prayers and please let us know how he is doing.... :flowers:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Keeping Punky in my prayers that he starts feeling better real soon. It's so hard when they cannot tell us what is bothering them and you just want to make everything better. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending prayers and positive energy your way. Please keep us posted on how Punky is doing.

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi,

thanks so much for thinking of Punky. We just got back from the vet and Punky has a hurt back. He was given medine and is resting. I will post more details later or tomorrow. Right now I am exhausted and so upset.

Thanks again, :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Oct 7 2008, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647042


> Hi,
> 
> thanks so much for thinking of Punky. We just got back from the vet and Punky has a hurt back. He was given medine and is resting. I will post more details later or tomorrow. Right now I am exhausted and so upset.
> 
> Thanks again, :grouphug:[/B]


What??? Oh I'm sooooo sorry. Please take care of sweet Punky and yourself. I'm sure you are exhausted and upset. Please tell us more when you're up to it. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh ouch! Get better soon Punky, and Mommie have a glass of wine and a nap. :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh no, I'm so sorry about poor Punkys back. :grouphug: Hope the meds will make him all better soon.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh no! Poor baby and poor you! It's so hard when our babies aren't feeling well. You're both in my thoughts and prayers. Take care and I hope Punky gets well soon!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

O no! I hope its not serious and Punky is feeling better soon! I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=41862:getwell.gif]

Oh, poor Punky! I hope it's not too serious.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Poor Baby Punky. I'll be thinking about him, and praying that his back injury is not serious. Did the vet today give any details? Hugs to you and to Punky.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Oct 7 2008, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647042


> Hi,
> 
> thanks so much for thinking of Punky. We just got back from the vet and Punky has a hurt back. He was given medine and is resting. I will post more details later or tomorrow. Right now I am exhausted and so upset.
> 
> Thanks again, :grouphug:[/B]


I'm so sorry! Poor, poor Punky. I wonder how he hurt his back. I hope he gets better real soon.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, poor Punky. I hope his back is not seriously injured and that he heals quickly. Did the vet say what is wrong with his back? Did he injure himself? I'm always worried about the girls when they start to play and run around. They can be so rough and I worry that they will injure themselves in the blink of an eye.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I just want to write a quick update. I gave Punky the medicine for his back yesterday and he had an allergic reaction. I called the vet and also wrote with Dr. Jaimie and both told me give him antihistamine, so i did. I have no idea what the vet is going to give us today. Anyways, I just wanted to let you guys know what is going on. Thanks so much again for thinking of my little boy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ah, man...poor Punky! I hope he's feeling better soon - with no side effects!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

It is so bad when you are allergic to a lot of drugs.........I have this problem so I understand Punky's problem. I hope you can find something that will help his back without the allergic reaction to it. How did he hurt his back? Bless his little heart!!!!!! Get better soon!!!! :smootch:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry Punky is not feeling well. I hope he feels better soon. Sending lots of get well wishes to him!!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry. I hope Punky is feeling better soon. I'll be praying for him. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:grouphug: Feel better soon Punky :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, poor Punky! Keep us posted.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope you both got some rest last night and things are better today. 
I really feel bad for you and Bentley and I hope this gets better soon. 
Jane


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh poor little Punky! It stinks when the meds that are supposed to help add more problems! Praying the vet can come up with something that will help his back heal and no side affects!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Punky, he's sure having a hard time. Praying he gets better soon. rayer:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, I hope Punky gets better real soon. Hugs from me 'n Tanner.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sending well wishes your way!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope Punky feels better real soon. Bogie also has reactions to meds and vaccines.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, poor Punky!!! Chrissy and Snuggles send there get well wishes to him and hope that he will be feeling better again in no time. Did your Vet say what was wrong with his back? Hope it isn't anything serious. Please keep us posted as to his condition.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks guys, for all the well wishes for My Little Punky.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm glad to hear Punky is feeling more comfortable, I hope the accupuncture helps :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just seeing this post now. Glad to hear that Punky is feeling better today. Poor guy! :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh no!!! I hope he gets well soon. Poor Punky.


----------



## Baxy Boo (Aug 6, 2008)

Aww I hope punky get better soon! We will be thinking about you!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Get well Punky!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't know how i missed this thread, but am glad to hear that Punky is doing better. Please keep us updated. BTW how did he hurt his back? :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Oct 9 2008, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=648304


> I don't know how i missed this thread, but am glad to hear that Punky is doing better. Please keep us updated. BTW how did he hurt his back? :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, everyone :grouphug:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I too am only just finding this now...so sorry to hear about sweet Punky boy. Am very pleased to hear that he is on medication that wont cause allergy's, and I hope he is as good as new in no time. :biggrin:


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

So sorry Punky hurt his back. I hope he continues to get better. Thank goodness you followed your instincts and went to get a second opinion.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Can you please continue to keep Punky in your thoughts and prayers. He has been on the medicine a while now and I am just not seeing the improvement that I would like to see. 

Thanks.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Will continue to keep Punky in my prayers. Hope he gets better soon. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

come on Punky man, you just gotta start feelin better, we love you little man, all your awnties are worried and we are all praying for you littleman
Debbie, I know how hard this is for you I wish I could give you a big hug.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh praying little Punky can get relief in a conservative manner. Sometimes just making them be totally quiet for a couple weeks...( nothing but potty walks) and some meds to help inflammation/swelling in the surrounding tissue will be a big help.
I even made a body sling out of a kitchen towel , folded lengthwise 3 x and sewed wide grograin ribbon for handles on each shorter end. I just had to set her down, slip the 'sling' under her torso, and hold the handles . I made them long enough that i didn't have to bend over, plus she felt a little more 'free' to go about her business rather than me hovering over her.

I will be keeping Punky in my prayers and looking at your update after the vet visit!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Praying like crazy for our precious Punky rayer: 

Terry's mention of the body sling was a lifesaver for my Daisy.
Sure helped speed up the healing process, and she was able
to enjoy her little walks, which meant so much to her.

Thanks again, Terry.

And thank you, Jodi (Chloeandj) for making Daisy the beautiful sling.

Now gentle hugs to the Punkster :grouphug: 

We love you honey.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Please tell us how the vet's appt goes today as well as the appt with the accupuncturist. I hope you see some relief soon. Poor Punky. Praying for you both. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, poor little :wub: Punky! And poor you - when our babies hurt, we hurt. I hope whatever is wrong with Punky can be
fixed soon and completely so the little guy can feel good and hold his tail up again!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Poor Punky. I hope you're able to find a solution for his problem. Take care, and give hugs to Punky.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

We are back. We ended up taking the xrays to a different vet. Since the first two gave different opinions, I really wanted an idea of what we are dealing with. Basically, the second and third vet agree about the xrays. I have no idea where the first guy went to vet school, because the vet today showed me and it is very clear on the xray.

Thank you all for your support. Punky and I send hugs to all our sm friends. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I will keep you and Punky in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

well, at least it sounds as if you have a plan now...hugs and kisses to Punky (and you). :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Praying Punky feels better soon! I know how hard it is when one of our babies is hurting! Hugs to you and Punky!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Poor little Punky. I hope he does ok on new meds and the problem is found and taken care of. He and you will be in my prays.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm keeping Punky in my prayers that he starts to feel better real soon. 

Linda


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Poor Punky!  My thoughts and prayers are with you and Punky during this time. Here's a hug :grouphug: from Dini and I that he starts to get better real soon.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying the meds will help little Punky and give him no trouble!..just relief!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that there's a plan in place now and I really hope the new medication agrees with Punky. Feel better soon sweet Punky :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just checking in on how Punky is doing today. Hugs...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hope punky is doing better...wish i was closer to help u out more :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor Punky - I'm glad you seem to have gotten a definitive diagnosis and treatment. Hopefully he will feel better soon. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 16 2008, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651585


> Just checking in on how Punky is doing today. Hugs...[/B]


Punky is doing fair. 

Thank you again to all our sm friends. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 16 2008, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651609


> hope punky is doing better...wish i was closer to help u out more :grouphug:[/B]


Dr. Jaimie, you are a wonderful person. Thank you for all the help you have given me and My Baby. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Oct 16 2008, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651642


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 16 2008, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651585





> Just checking in on how Punky is doing today. Hugs...[/B]


Punky is doing fair. Last night He seemed like he was feeling a little better. Today, he is kind of up and down. I could tell he is still sore. His second accupuncture treatment was yesterday and he goes back tomorrow.

Thank you again to all our sm friends. :grouphug: :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Please let us know if you continue to see improvements with each treatment. At least I hope you do. I'm so sorry. I'm praying like crazy for you both. :grouphug: :heart: :grouphug:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 16 2008, 04:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651647


> QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Oct 16 2008, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651642





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 16 2008, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651585





> Just checking in on how Punky is doing today. Hugs...[/B]


Punky is doing fair. Last night He seemed like he was feeling a little better. Today, he is kind of up and down. I could tell he is still sore. His second accupuncture treatment was yesterday and he goes back tomorrow.

Thank you again to all our sm friends. :grouphug: :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Please let us know if you continue to see improvements with each treatment. At least I hope you do. I'm so sorry. I'm praying like crazy for you both. :grouphug: :heart: :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Crystal :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

How did Punky's accupuncture treatment go today? Any relief or signs of improvement. Just checking in on my Punky boy. :hugging:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 17 2008, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652390


> How did Punky's accupuncture treatment go today? Any relief or signs of improvement. Just checking in on my Punky boy. :hugging:[/B]


Thank you for checking on My Boy! We just got home about a half hour ago. Punky is doing well today. At accupuncture His tail was up and He was smiling for everyone! :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WOO HOO!!!!! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 

Now that's the best news I've had all day!! Way to go Punky!! Keep it up and soon you'll be dancing!! :sHa_banana:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Punky :chili: I'm glad your doing better  I'm still praying for you littleman


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That's great news for you both! God bless Punky.
xoxox


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm glad that Punky's tail is wagging again!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww im so happy to hear he is feeling better!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

great news, hope the accupuncture helps speed his recovery!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhhh good news!!! So happy Punky is "tails up".. that's a great sign he is feeling much better. Will be praying this continues!!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Keep getting better, Punky, we all love you!


----------

